# screen wash



## jbhoo (Jun 2, 2013)

any recommendation for screen wash? don't think i have seen any threads about it before, 
i have G1 on one of the cars will it be affected by strong screen wash?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I use Sonax

You use 10ml per litre of water and it's absolutely no streak and crystal clear vision


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I pay less that £4 a bottle for a proper audi brand screen wash and it's a litre bottle but only need to do a 250ml mix.


----------



## jbhoo (Jun 2, 2013)

slineclean said:


> I pay less that £4 a bottle for a proper audi brand screen wash and it's a litre bottle but only need to do a 250ml mix.


now you say that i seem to remember reading somewhere that VW screen wash was good and cheap, i take it it's the same as the Audi brand?


----------



## jbhoo (Jun 2, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> I use Sonax
> 
> You use 10ml per litre of water and it's absolutely no streak and crystal clear vision


just looked on CYC at there sonax range, i cant seem to see screen wash, any ideas who would sell it?


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

jbhoo said:


> now you say that i seem to remember reading somewhere that VW screen wash was good and cheap, i take it it's the same as the Audi brand?


Think so. It's what I use too.


----------



## jbhoo (Jun 2, 2013)

Lone_Par said:


> Think so. It's what I use too.


has it a name? can it be bought online or only instore only i dont think i have a VAG dealer nearby


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

jbhoo said:


> now you say that i seem to remember reading somewhere that VW screen wash was good and cheap, i take it it's the same as the Audi brand?


Yes it is. Got the logos on the label. It's recommended too if got jet wash jets for your headlights


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

jbhoo said:


> has it a name? can it be bought online or only instore only i dont think i have a VAG dealer nearby


It's not got a brand name mate from what I remember. You can get it on eBay - think the dealer is Marriott Car Sales.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I use the Audi one too. Yeah it's the same as the VW one , silver bottle and green lid


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

jbhoo said:


> just looked on CYC at there sonax range, i cant seem to see screen wash, any ideas who would sell it?


eBay


----------



## jbhoo (Jun 2, 2013)

found 2 on ebay one is silver bottle with blue lid and other is quantum both by vag, is it the same stuff?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/QUANTUM-S...le_Oils_Lubricants_Fluids&hash=item27d811f38b

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-A...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item27d811bb3f


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

No, they are not the same. You want the stuff in the 1L bottle. That Quantum stuff is just cheapo screenwash.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

My local VW garage sells the silver bottle, green lid in 5 litres. Got some last year for about £17


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

Anyone being using autosmart clearview? Their products usually get a very good rap so I figured 5 litres wouldn't go amiss.
Haven't had an awful lot of reason to use it so far but I'm guessing I will do soon as the weather starts to turn.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Will-S said:


> My local VW garage sells the silver bottle, green lid in 5 litres. Got some last year for about £17


thanks for this, I will check if my audi dealership can get it in 5ltrs.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Please let us know slineclean.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm using this :thumb:...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190868714160?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jbhoo (Jun 2, 2013)

i take it my local seat garage would stock it?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm using this

Mixes just over 5 litres

Autoglym - Quick Clear - Screenwash (500ml): Amazon.co.uk: Kitchen & Home


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

jbhoo said:


> i take it my local seat garage would stock it?


I was about to say that, yeah try Seat Or Skoda it's got their logos on the bottles so they probably do


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Halfords double concentrate was on BOGOF when I went in the other day. Good stuff.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

davidcraggs said:


> Please let us know slineclean.


Yes will chap. Il ask the question Monday and let you know.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Einzett stuff is great. Currently trialling the blue Sonax concentrate


----------



## Chris_911 (Jul 31, 2013)

I've been trying to find:

SONAX NanoPro Xtreme Anti-Freeze and Anti-Mist Concentrate

in 5 litre size but can only seem to buy it from Germany at high (too high!!) cost. Tried contacting the Sonax co here in the UK but totally unresponsive.

Is there a source in the UK for this?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

ceejay said:


> Anyone being using autosmart clearview? Their products usually get a very good rap so I figured 5 litres wouldn't go amiss.
> Haven't had an awful lot of reason to use it so far but I'm guessing I will do soon as the weather starts to turn.


Ive been using it for 2 years now.... Great stuff!...Also put a few mates onto it too.

Steve


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm using Prestone screenwash, got it cheap. It's not bad.


----------



## DBH (Oct 21, 2013)

Chris_911 said:


> I've been trying to find:
> 
> SONAX NanoPro Xtreme Anti-Freeze and Anti-Mist Concentrate
> 
> ...


Cleanyourcar.co.uk sell this product Chris


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

Chris_911 said:


> I've been trying to find:
> 
> SONAX NanoPro Xtreme Anti-Freeze and Anti-Mist Concentrate
> 
> ...


think its cheaper from germany than to buy here


----------



## DBH (Oct 21, 2013)

Almost £20 for 5L seems pretty steep. Is it really worth that price tag.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

For Winter use I do like Autoglym Screen Wash as its fantastic at cleaning all crud away and non freezing even at a lean winter mix. The next favorite that I am currently testing is Carchems Screen wash, it does the job well but not as good as Autoglym.
Summer Screenwash is always the Einsett stuff but I think Sonax have taken over it. Massive dilution rates and all bugs are removed with ease


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Try car chem

Used for the last 6-8 weeks and really pleased. Great cleaning ability and great value

Thanks car chem


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Currently got AS glass clear in mine lol. Was out on the road, ran out and rummaging around found a 500ml bottle in the car so chucked half in and topped it up, doubt it will do well against frost but it's certainly doing a good job atm.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm trying the Sonax NanoPro xTreme (?) winter screen wash. Have also bought some Comma XStream winter screen wash that I'll try next. 

They both work out about £2 per litre when diluted to -20°C capability. Will let you know how I get on with the Sonax product first. 

I found the Autoglym Ultimate Screen wash to smear and leave streaks on my car whatever the dilution. I changed to the Sonax summer screen wash (not the nano version) and not looked back. Hoping their winter version is just as good. 

The other thing I do is use deionised water rather than tap water - this reduces water marks when cleaning the screen (and front lights). Currently £1.19 for 2.5L at ASDA.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

The Sonax winter screen wash is even better than the summer one.


----------



## DBH (Oct 21, 2013)

Rainbow said:


> The Sonax winter screen wash is even better than the summer one.


I guess that means the Sonax screen wash range is worth buying then Rainbow.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

With the Sonax screen wash, I presume you still need to add another product to prevent freezing.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

Jb052, you are wrong. I have never had any issues with freezing even in temperatures like -20.

DBH, yes, definitely! I didn't know that many of the really good Sonax products are not imported in the UK.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engin...xtreme-anti-freeze-concentrate/prod_1310.html

Even though it looks expensive, you are really saving from the ammount of the fluid used - only two splashes are enough to clean a really dirty windscreen.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

JB052 said:


> With the Sonax screen wash, I presume you still need to add another product to prevent freezing.


No can dilute 1 part screenwash to 2 parts water for -10
or 1:1 for -20

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engin...xtreme-anti-freeze-concentrate/prod_1310.html



DBH said:


> Almost £20 for 5L seems pretty steep. Is it really worth that price tag.


just trying it out, cleans the screen well - wanting to see how it affects my glass sealant but not had any rain since I started using it


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

I was wondering why it's so expensive there. It costs around 10 GBP in my country.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Rainbow said:


> I was wondering why it's so expensive there. It costs around 10 GBP in my country.


Show off! ;-)

I think partly the cost difference comes in as it has to be exported from Germany. And it isn't that far from the cost of comparable screen wash fluids (at a similar temperature range) in the UK.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

JB052 said:


> With the Sonax screen wash, I presume you still need to add another product to prevent freezing.


My apologies, i was looking at this one by mistake

http://www.performancemotorcare.com/acatalog/Sonax_Clear_View.html


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

JB052 said:


> My apologies, i was looking at this one by mistake
> 
> http://www.performancemotorcare.com/acatalog/Sonax_Clear_View.html


That's the one I use for summer (well, Spring through to autumn). It is awesome!!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Suba said:


> Show off! ;-)
> 
> I think partly the cost difference comes in as it has to be exported from Germany. And it isn't that far from the cost of comparable screen wash fluids (at a similar temperature range) in the UK.


Don't forget the retailers huge profit margin!

Cheaper to get it here than you think with Germany being in the EU and it being bought at trade prices.

It's too rich for my blood. Prestone screensash for me.


----------



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

Natalie said:


> No can dilute 1 part screenwash to 2 parts water for -10
> or 1:1 for -20
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engin...xtreme-anti-freeze-concentrate/prod_1310.html
> ...


anybody know the dilution ratio on this? Looking to place an order today


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Khanage said:


> anybody know the dilution ratio on this? Looking to place an order today


Yes but need to check on bottle (in Heathrow airport at present). I was using it at about 1:2 during winter though it wasn't particularly cold. Have also used at 1:1 and 1:3.

Really like it so definitely recommend.


----------



## Khanage (Jan 8, 2012)

Cheers Suba, could you let me know what the packaging recommends when you get back in please?


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

Natalie said:


> No can dilute 1 part screenwash to 2 parts water for -10
> or 1:1 for -20


This are the ratios that I remember too.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Khanage said:


> Cheers Suba, could you let me know what the packaging recommends when you get back in please?


This from the back of the container:










So:

2:1 product to water for up to -30°C

1:1 product to water for up to -20°C

1:2 product to water for up to -10°C


----------

